# Bodoodle Timberdoodle questions + comments



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm curious, will shooting 28" arrows from my bow with the Timberdoodle affect anything? I had a NAP Centerest Flipper and before that a NAP 750 which held the arrow about an inch from the tip. With this rest acting as an overdraw, it holds the arrow about an inch farther back. Will this hurt anything? I have no desire to change my arrows because they are working great, however, if I must I guess I will. I may use 4" feathers next time though, because the 5" seem to get in the way a bit. Just curious if 2" of arrow hanging over the rest will affect anything. Would the longer fins on the rest help?

Thanks fellas!

After setting up a Timberdoodle on my Aeroforce today, I set the centershot @ 11/16 and against the descretion of Mikie, wrapped the fins in moleskin to silence the draw. :wink: It really seems to work fantastic. I don't know if it's the fact that I took a few days off from shooting or what, but, I seemed a lot more consistant than usual. I think it may have something to do with the fact that it contains the rest much better than my NAP Centerest Flipper which made me less nervous. ( I always worry that I'll knock the arrow off the rest and not notice, then blow up my bow and send an arrow through the furnace when I release.)

I'm not sure if it is more forgiving or not, but, it sure seems to compensate well. I don't notice the spring being being overly noisy either. 

Overall, I think you'll be happy if you choose the Timberdoodle. My only complaint was that it didn't allow much room for larger shafts, but, that was probably largely due to the fact that I wrapped them in mole skin and had the shorter fins rather than the longer ones.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

musikman43155 said:


> I'm curious, will shooting 28" arrows from my bow with the Timberdoodle affect anything? I had a NAP Centerest Flipper and before that a NAP 750 which held the arrow about an inch from the tip. With this rest acting as an overdraw, it holds the arrow about an inch farther back. Will this hurt anything? I have no desire to change my arrows because they are working great, however, if I must I guess I will. I may use 4" feathers next time though, because the 5" seem to get in the way a bit. Just curious if 2" of arrow hanging over the rest will affect anything. Would the longer fins on the rest help?
> 
> Thanks fellas!



anyone?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

musikman, if you were using a centerest with 28" arrows, a Timberdoodle should do just fine. It's a fine arrow rest, one of several.


----------



## fred ortega (Apr 29, 2004)

*Timberdoodle*

I've shot the most of the timberdoodles lines HP TAR, and the Pro 500's without no problem, Target and hunting just adjust the spring tension depending on weight of arrow and you are good to go, if the fins are not just right take a pair of needle nose pliers and bend them a little bit, that is what I've done in the past, Changed fins and stuff but in my opinion it is one heck of a finger rest thats all I shoot.... 2" of over hang will not hurt a bit. Hope this helps
Finger Shooter for Life.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm really liking it too Fred. I think I'm going to get a pair of the longer fins and see how those work out as well.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm not aware of these longer fins. Are they a factory item?


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Mine should be delivered to the shop sometime this week. I'll let you know what I think of it, but I expect to be pleased with it. I've shot the bullet in the past with a release and liked it alot.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I believe it's either an optional item or both sets come with the rest. Harperman suggested I contact Bodoodle and ask for them.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

I'll let y'all know if mine comes with two sets of blades when it gets here.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I purchased a few Timberdoodles and a Pro 500 and several extra blade sets last winter and didn't get any "long" blades. I can't find any mention of them on their website either. Maybe they're new or someone is using another manufacturer's blades?


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

AKRuss said:


> I purchased a few Timberdoodles and a Pro 500 and several extra blade sets last winter and didn't get any "long" blades. I can't find any mention of them on their website either. Maybe they're new or someone is using another manufacturer's blades?


I think someone mentioned they were using some extra blades they had from a freeflyte on it. I picked mine up from the shop yesterday and it only had the short blades in it.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I used longer launcher blades on mine, the blades came from two old junky Cavalier flipper/blade rests...What I meant about longer blades is the "Normal" length blades...My Timberdoodle came with blades that were about 3/4" long, maybe?..I took them off at work, and they are still in My toolbox...The blades that I put on the TimberDoodle seemed to work out well, once I got the right amount of tension on the spring...I shot My arrows through paper last night, and got a near perfect hole...Not a perfect hole, but close..L.O.L...I'm shooting this weekend, and I dont want to mess with it yet...I'm shooting this Merlin XT with the TimberDoodle on it about as good as I've ever shot...Sorry for any confusion concerning the subject...Take Care....Jim


----------

